# Toshiba Satellite A35-S159 hard drive install.. How to?



## coffee (Apr 26, 2005)

I really can't figure this thing out, it's a riddle! LOL

How the heck do I get the hard drive out of this laptop?

Toshiba Satellite A35-S159


Thanks


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

There is usually a plate on the bottom of the laptop...remove the screw and that should expose the hard drive, there should also be a button or leaver that will release the hard drive....download the manual for your laptop at http://www.toshiba.com and it will give you all the details. you can also find the 800 # for tech support at that site and give them a ring, they will walk you through it if need be.


----------



## Tribe33 (Apr 15, 2007)

coffee said:


> I really can't figure this thing out, it's a riddle! LOL
> 
> How the heck do I get the hard drive out of this laptop?
> 
> ...



Turn the Notebook over and remove screw labeled F5 that is between the CD ROM drive and the small access plate for the modem, which is labeled CE6082 


This will allow you to slide the CD Rom drive out of the laptop, underneat the CD Rom you will find the harddrive.

goodluck.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

You might find your model here: Notebook Drive Removal


----------



## micoman (Feb 16, 2008)

Tribe33 said:


> Turn the Notebook over and remove screw labeled F5 that is between the CD ROM drive and the small access plate for the modem, which is labeled CE6082
> 
> 
> This will allow you to slide the CD Rom drive out of the laptop, underneat the CD Rom you will find the harddrive.
> ...


Thanks. I have replaced the hard disk. AAA


----------

